# Clutch problems i think??



## Wire72 (May 24, 2009)

The engine goes sweet and sounds nice, but i hearing a sound not loud or bad metal to metal, but i dont know the english word for it. But its sound smaller when i press down the cluth pedal and when i let it up its sound more, and its constant noice when i drive but not when i press down the clutch and shift gears,,


----------



## datone210guy (May 21, 2009)

i have the same thing i also think its the clutch, ive had numerous older cars and even a newer chevy s10 that makes the same kind of quiet winding sound. i dont believe its anything to worry about untill you start feeling a slipping which means your clutch is going out.


----------

